
Gura: Iterator-Oriented Programming Language - matsuu
http://www.gura-lang.org/
======
wyager
This seems kind of strange to me, because it basically implements a very small
subset of the features you would expect in other languages. It's not even that
it's a simplification of some common paradigm; it just focuses on some weirdly
specific activities.

------
ypsitau
I'm the author of Gura. Thank you for commenting on this language.

I found some of the comments are mentioning about related points each other,
so I issue an independent comment instead of responding to each.

Fortunately or unfortunately, I didn't know about Icon and APL at the time I
decided to develop Gura. Now, I'm being encouraged by the fact that these
languages have already paid efforts to sophisticate repeating process, because
that teaches me there certainly are some people who need that as I do.
Unintentionally, Gura ends up to be what tries to inherit these language's
feature just like today's major OOP languages are affected by their ancestors
like Smalltalk.

Do you think that an effort to sophisticate repeating process has much less
significance than OOP paradigm? I don't. Repeat is a quite primitive part of
programming and is likely be a critical bottleneck of performance. Gura's
mapping feature is aimed to eliminate side effects from a repeating loop so
that it can be optimized for higher performance with parallel computing.

Actually, the topic of parallel computing is currently just an idea, and you
can't get any benefit regarding it for now. It's for the future. In addition
to mapping features, Gura has some unique mechanisms like a flow control
generating an iterator and a quoted value that can get an expression without
evaluation. I'd be happy if some of them inspire you to try this language.

------
pedrow
I think maybe (it's been a while) the generators in Icon[0] do something
similar, i.e. cause implicit iteration in the surrounding code.

Also, don't like the mascot character so much.

[0]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icon_%28programming_language%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icon_%28programming_language%29)

~~~
hawkw
Icon was actually one of the first programming languages I learned, way back
in elementary school. Thank you for reminding me of this.

------
roryokane
The mapping feature seems similar to APL's array-oriented programming
paradigm.

------
marmaduke
How is this different from awk?

------
gamesbrainiac
There are plenty of x oriented languages coming out these days. This has to be
the most limited yet.

